# DI East Side



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Took a quick trip Fri. evening to the east side of DI bridge. Launched at midnight and hunted till 2:00AM and was amazed at how many 12inch and under fish I saw.The fish I gigged were not on the beach and all were gigged in 2 feet of water or more. The tide was falling and were probably headed back out. There are still plenty of fish around DI, but these would not been easy to stick wading. Looks like a good week coming up.
Good Fishing
bamafan611


----------



## Bromley (Sep 24, 2010)

Did you use one for your doormat?


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice fish. Are you running HPS lights?


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Afternoon overkill
Absolutely, 2- 400watt hubbel HPS. Tried them all over the years and HPS is the way to go. Love your new boat and can see death and destruction coming to the flounder popp. The way mine are mounted there is no dark spot under the bow, the light spreds pretty evenly. They can run, but they can't hide. Tried to keep things as simple as possible and still have max. lighting. My Sundance skiff will float fully loaded in 4 inches of water with 5 inches of foam between bottom and deck. Looks like a good week coming and wil give tonights results tomorrow.
Good fishing
bamafan611


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks for the postings. I have some (HPS) ordered and think that they will give better visablility. There is a lot to be said about keeping it simple.


----------



## Bromley (Sep 24, 2010)

Where are you fellas purchasing your HPS lights. Do they come rigged like a regular halogen light or do you have to purchase the components and DIY?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

You can just hook the HPS lights up like you would the Halogens. BUT, HPS lights are heavier in weight.

Bulbs and fixtures come from here. http://www.e-conolight.com/

You want a HPF [High power Factor] if your using 150watt units. That means they will have the capacitor inside already. This makes it draw less amperage and so you can run more lights with the generator you have.

http://www.e-conolight.com/floods/small/small-hid/e-hc2h151z.html


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

I ordered mine. They are small and should mount on my boat easily (400w). Designed to have remote ballast mounted in a "box" I will run a digital ballast with mine. 

The ones I have ordered are 1/8" Tig welded Aluminum with stainless hardware and should hold up to the salt water. Cast aluminum would be short lived IMO. $125 for the fixture and another $100 or so getting the ballasts.

contact info for light:
706-833-0938
Trey Lord


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

How big was the biggest one?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Who are you asking?

I have 2- 400watt units and 2- 150watt units.

I like the fixture that Overkill has. 

My 400's have remote ballasts.


----------



## Bromley (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks for the info x-man.


----------

